# leather issue



## VwGolfNewbi (Nov 15, 2011)

how to i make worn leather look like new again, also my back seat is locked in the thing and it wont go forward any help on either would be great


----------



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

VwGolfNewbi said:


> how to i make worn leather look like new again, also my back seat is locked in the thing and it wont go forward any help on either would be great


It will be difficult to make worn leather look new without actually replacing the leather. 

Once worn, leather can only be cleaned and protected. Please describe how your leather is "worn," and I will be able to provide recommendations on which process to follow in order to "rejuvenate" the worn leather. 

Regarding your back seat, have you checked to make sure it is not locked? There is a key lock (use your ignition key) on each of the two rear fold-down seats which, when locked, prevent the seats from folding down.


----------



## VwGolfNewbi (Nov 15, 2011)

The worn leather is not shinny and is kinda like croc skin rough and such, the back seat is not locked


----------



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

VwGolfNewbi said:


> The worn leather is not shinny and is kinda like croc skin rough and such, the back seat is not locked


First try to clean the leather. Zymol, Lexol, Meguiars and 3M all make great products. Check your local auto store or amazon.com for selection.

I have had excellent luck with Zymol & Meguiars leather cleaners. To clean, I generally spray the cleaner onto a section of the leather and let sit for for only a few seconds before wiping clean in a circular motion with a 100% cotton cloth or microfiber rag. If that does not appear to draw all dirt off the leather, try using a soft-bristled toothbrush to gently rub the leather cleaner into the leather itself and then wipe clean with a rag. This method has worked in the past for me, just repeat the process once or twice if necessary and you should see results. 

Now, without seeing pictures, I am assuming your leather is merely dirty. That is, the natural cracks in the leather have filled with dirt and grime, giving the appearance that your leather is "cracked." The aforementioned method should subside this issue but if your leather is truly cracked in that it has formed tears or rips, which then fill with dirt and grime, then your only option is to attempt damage control (use the aforementioned method) or replace the leather (expensive and depending on your car, probably not worth it...get new seats). 

As for the issue with your rear seats, I really don't understand what you are referring to so if, please, you could elaborate with more precise details I may be able to assist you. Otherwise, I recommend checking each connection point for the rear seatbacks because there is a chance your seats are not installed properly. 

Tell us what happens when you pull the lever to release the latch that holds the seatback into position. Does the seat begin to fold down? Does it not fold down at all?


----------



## VwGolfNewbi (Nov 15, 2011)

The rear seat after you pull the handle thing will not fold down at all


----------



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

VwGolfNewbi said:


> The rear seat after you pull the handle thing will not fold down at all


If that's the case, I suspect the latch is faulty and to be honest, I'm not sure how to remove the latch assembly without damaging the seat or latch itself. I've wanted to know for some time now and was unable to find an answer. Maybe somebody with access to Bentley will chime in.


----------



## VwGolfNewbi (Nov 15, 2011)

Will armor all work? And I use a brush to rub it in?


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

VwGolfNewbi said:


> The rear seat after you pull the handle thing will not fold down at all


Your inbox is full so I could not PM you back. 

But I had the same problem with my back seat... you try to pull up on the handle and it would pop up with no resistance like the other side correct? 
What I personally did was got pissed and just pulled the handle out then I had a toasted donor back seat and I ripped that out too, them just pushed it in to the other seat and it works perfect now. Might have just been a lucky though because there sorta week.
Id go to a junk yard and pull it out of a crappy seat. If it ends up braking you might have to open the back side of the seat and unhook it. Probably the smarter way:laugh:


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

VwGolfNewbi said:


> Will armor all work? And I use a brush to rub it in?


No probably not even make much of a difference. Tandy leather would have good info on this. I used leather honey on rough condition leather but you would most likely need more then just the honey. 
Id give these guys a call
http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/en-usd/home.aspx?tcd=10G-US-LC&gclid=CJXK9ee1sa4CFQcJRQodETMVOQ


----------



## Golf Cabrio 3.5 (Jan 19, 2012)

Haven't tried it myself but it looks cool

http://www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-Pro/leatherique-leather-care-how-to/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2012)

use this stuff. I have used it before and it is amazing.

http://www.woolies-trim.co.uk/c-117-leather-renovation.aspx


----------

